# Thinking about buying a pre-owned Hublot..is the service cost as high as AP?



## teknique

Thinking about buying pre-owned..my limit is around $10k so was between a Hublot or an AP..AP is a little more expensive pre-owned, so would have to wait until I found one within my price range. Ultimately, the goal is to acquire a couple of each, but for now was looking at a few Hublot's and realized I could attain a couple for $5k - $10k range pretty easily. My only concern is that I've heard it's not worth it to buy a pre-owned AP to save on cash because the service repairs will run you a couple thousand every year anyway, so if you're looking to save some cash means you basically can't really afford it..are Hublot's as expensive to service or repair?

Thanks


----------



## christianj

A good watch will need servicing and the cost of that should we part of the overall calculation HOWEVER I cannot agree with your comment that "the service repairs will run you a couple of thousand every year anyway." Honestly, I have had watches that have needed bare minimum servicing and some that have spent a lot of time at the service center but the manufacturer covered most of the costs. I basically expect to be paying between $1-2k for a service regardless of the brand. (some higher and some lower) Now to comment specifically on Hublot, I recently had to send one of my watches back for an issue and it was still covered under the extended warranty so no charge. Generally Hublot is know for some of the best customer service out there. Their designs are highly debated and it's a matter of taste but I have found their CS to be perfect hands down. 

As an aside, you mention prices as low as $5k...be careful and only buy from known sellers or Authorized Retailers. All you have to do is look back through the Hublot forum and see all the fakes. If a deal seems to good to be true it likely is.


----------



## teknique

christianj said:


> A good watch will need servicing and the cost of that should we part of the overall calculation HOWEVER I cannot agree with your comment that "the service repairs will run you a couple of thousand every year anyway." Honestly, I have had watches that have needed bare minimum servicing and some that have spent a lot of time at the service center but the manufacturer covered most of the costs. I basically expect to be paying between $1-2k for a service regardless of the brand. (some higher and some lower) Now to comment specifically on Hublot, I recently had to send one of my watches back for an issue and it was still covered under the extended warranty so no charge. Generally Hublot is know for some of the best customer service out there. Their designs are highly debated and it's a matter of taste but I have found their CS to be perfect hands down.
> 
> As an aside, you mention prices as low as $5k...be careful and only buy from known sellers or Authorized Retailers. All you have to do is look back through the Hublot forum and see all the fakes. If a deal seems to good to be true it likely is.


Thanks, that seems like a lot though. I feel like for my datejust a regular servicing is around $700ish..for a full tune up. Audemars I've heard run around $1500ish and can get highly expensive. Hublot's seem to be available for around $5k with papers and everything..is this likely a scam? I see many on eBay for that low all the time


----------



## christianj

teknique said:


> Thanks, that seems like a lot though. I feel like for my datejust a regular servicing is around $700ish..for a full tune up. Audemars I've heard run around $1500ish and can get highly expensive. Hublot's seem to be available for around $5k with papers and everything..is this likely a scam? I see many on eBay for that low all the time


Put what you just said in relation to the price and I think it makes perfectly logical sense. If a service on a let's say $7-8k new Datejust runs around $700 (approx. 10% of the watch price) then I would think $1.5-2k or so for an AP and a Hublot would seem logical given their much higher new price.

I personally own 2 Hublot's and they are both from an Hublot AD. I am not saying to not buy pre-owned but I would be VERY careful where I buy those and from who. There are just WAY too many fakes out there. General consensus is...if the deal seems too good to be true then it probably is and to buy the buyer as well as the watch. It doesn't seem realistic to pay $5k for an Hublot that has a list between $15-20k even if it is a pre-owned timepiece.


----------



## teknique

teknique said:


> Thanks, that seems like a lot though. I feel like for my datejust a regular servicing is around $700ish..for a full tune up. Audemars I've heard run around $1500ish and can get highly expensive. Hublot's seem to be available for around $5k with papers and everything..is this likely a scam? I see many on eBay for that low all the time





christianj said:


> Put what you just said in relation to the price and I think it makes perfectly logical sense. If a service on a let's say $7-8k new Datejust runs around $700 (approx. 10% of the watch price) then I would think $1.5-2k or so for an AP and a Hublot would seem logical given their much higher new price.
> 
> I personally own 2 Hublot's and they are both from an Hublot AD. I am not saying to not buy pre-owned but I would be VERY careful where I buy those and from who. There are just WAY too many fakes out there. General consensus is...if the deal seems too good to be true then it probably is and to buy the buyer as well as the watch. It doesn't seem realistic to pay $5k for an Hublot that has a list between $15-20k even if it is a pre-owned timepiece.


Perhaps a bit too good to be true, but for some reason you can often find them for under $10k whereas for AP you can rarely, if ever find that (at least online, right?)

thanks


----------



## Heinz

The most basic Fusions and some regular Bangs do sell around 7 or 8k but those models aren't much over 10k (if that) new, they're all over Jomashop for that much anyhow, maybe higher at a brick and mortar AD.

When I had my Rolex GMT II, bought new, I brought it into the AD at the 10-year mark just because I figured it would be a good idea. That was less than 400 bucks and it looked new when I got it back. 

You spend that much on a watch, no way should you have to service it every freakin' year. Just, no.


----------



## Jeff113

I haven't priced out Hublot servicing myself, but I imagine that the cost would be around $500 based on the fact that they modified ETA movements. This is about what I pay for a Cartier or TAG with a similar movement. The AP service is probably at least double that amount.

As long as you find a reputable gray market dealer, I would not be surprised by the substantial discounts on Hublot watches. As mentioned in Heinz's post, they are frequently available on Jomashop at steep discounts (even greater during the sales).


----------

